# Anyone Gone one solid drive shaft?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone changed there Drive shaft out to a one piece? how does it drive?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm actually getting the BMR heavy duty aluminum driveshaft (DS003) put in today, april 25, since my tranny's sitting in my trunk and i'm getting other stuff done (new clutch & shifter). I'm not going to use it for drag racing on a track, but I'll tell you how it feels.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

BMR originally forgot to send me the rear yoke adapter. They finally sent it out and I just got it today. Install is this friday along w/ a BMR strut tower brace & Yokohama A048 tires. I'll let you know


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks i have been checking everyday to see if there was an update i am curious to hear what you have to say!


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I have 900 HP BMR steel one piece drive shaft for sale if anyone is interested, Email me at [email protected]


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

QSGTO said:


> I have 900 HP BMR steel one piece drive shaft for sale if anyone is interested, Email me at [email protected]


Thanks Danny! 
Just thought i would let everyone know i took this off his hands. He does have a Preditor tuner up for grabs for 05 GTO :cheers


----------

